# melasse



## Karpfen91 (16. Februar 2007)

moin,
da es ja hier im moment viel um boilies köder usw. geht hätte ich auch mal ne frage. wollte mal nen bischen mit melasse in meinen boiliemixen herum experimentieren . der vermutlich interresanteste bestandteil der melasse ist ja die aminosäure glycinbetain, die meines wissens nach einen anteil von ca. 5% stellt. nun meine frage, meint ihr das diese geringe menge in einem boiliemix überhaupt ins gewicht fällt? wie sind eure erfahrungen mit melasse allgemein als dip z.b und woher bezieht ihr sie?

nach dem kochen verlieren meine boilies immer stark an geruch und ich befürchte das hierbei auch eine menge inhaltsstoffe verloren /verkocht gehen/werden. hättet ihr ne idee wie man da abhilfe schaffen könnte ?


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: melasse*

Dann probier die Mikrowellenmethode aus. Da verkocht weniger. Auch wenn du den eindruck hast, dass da alles verkocht ist, können die Karpfen da anderer Meinung sein.
Melasse macht sich gut im Mix oder auch als Dip. Ich hol die entweder bei Raiffeisen oder bei Baitfirmen. teilweise gibt es die auch im lokelen Angelladen.
Ich konnte bislang nicht feststellen, dass Betain sich so krass auf die Fängigkeit auswirkt.


----------



## seeteufel2 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: melasse*

hi wenn ihr melassepellets braucht ich wohne neben eine lagerhaus für die teile (rest von zucker verarbeitung)
mfg


----------



## tarpoon (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: melasse*

melasse pellets sind der letzte dreck, sorry. sind gepresste spähne von zuckerrüben und quellen unterwasser um das zehnfache!!!!!! das heist aus einem kilo trockendreck wird unterwasser 10kilo nasser dreck. zum kühe füttern ok, aber nicht für fische.


----------



## Luigi 01 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: melasse*

Och, was Du nicht alles weißt!


Ich setzte schon seit Jahren den nassen Dreck ein und habe nur gut Erfahrung mit dem Dreckszeug!


Zum beifüttern ist dieses super Dreckszeug klasse!

Und das Beste ist auch noch das die Karpfen das Dreckszeug fressen (die alten Scheine sollten sich doch schämen)! 

Achja, wenn sich 1kg Dreckszeug verzehnfacht wird daraus nicht 10kg sondern 10 Liter ( Volumen) #h 
__________________


----------



## karpfenangler! (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: melasse*

kann ich bestätigen, teufelszeug! abgesehen davon braucht man durch diese verzehnfachung nicht so viel füttern. hatte schon mehrmnals sessions bei denen ich nach 7 stunden die rute rausgezogen hab, und am haken hatten sich einige teile von den pellets aufgespießt. und gefangen hab ich wie wild.


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: melasse*

mir ist grad mal aufgefallen, dass die teile ja wirklich super günstig sind...

...vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar mehr meinungen... top oder flop? |kopfkrat (also das es nur zum beifüttern geht ist klar!)


----------



## Carphunter 76 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: melasse*

Zum Auskochen von Aromen:

Das kannst Du leicht beheben, wenn Du Dir einen Reiskocher kaufst (Ald = 15€uro) , dann machst Du Dampfgaren, da geht nichts bei verloren.

Melassepellets einfach mal testen. Wenn nicht zu viel Weißfische im Gewässer sind, sicher für kurze Sessions als Beifutter gut geeignet.


----------



## Luigi 01 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: melasse*



Jan Lintermanns schrieb:


> mir ist grad mal aufgefallen, dass die teile ja wirklich super günstig sind...
> 
> ...vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar mehr meinungen... top oder flop? |kopfkrat (also das es nur zum beifüttern geht ist klar!)


 

Es verleitet sehr schnell viel zu füttern weil es günstig ist!
Daher nur ein paar Hände voll, das reicht für lange Zeit!
Auch wenn dann die Fische am Platz sind fütter ich nur mit Murmeln nach!
Fütterst du zuviel, kannste dir auch ganz schnell den Platz damit kaputt machen!

Mit 25 kg komme ich fast zwei Jahre hin! Das Zeug gammelt ja nicht!


----------



## frummel (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: melasse*

gibt es bei den pellets qualitätsunterschiede?
welche nutzt du luigi und woher beziehst du deine?


----------



## Filz321 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: melasse*

Also das mit dem Reiskocher von aldi ist ja wirklich ne top Idee. Bekommt man bei ebay hinterher geworfen. Da brauch man nicht die Küche vollstinken und es scheinen sogar mehr Inhaltsstoffe im Boilie zu bleiben.
Haben da schon mehre Leute erfahrungen mit?

Wie lange bei welcher Temperatur lässt man die Boilies dadrin?


----------



## Petri (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: melasse*

Hallo!

so´n resikocher klingt ja nicht verkehrt. wie lang braucht man denn für eine ladung boilies?

in der mikrowelle schaffe ich in etwa 4 minuten 400 gramm. 

ist da ein reiskocher ne lohnende verbesserung?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## T.C (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: melasse*

Leider kenne ich diese Reiskocher nicht.
Bei mir gibt es aber sehr große Unterschiede zwischen einem handelsüblichen Dampfgarer und 
der Einkochtopf-Methode, betrieben über einen Gas-Hockerkocher mit aufgelegten Gareinlagen.
Ich denke, hier spielt das Aufbauprinzip und die Leistung der einzelnen Geräte auch eine Rolle.
Mein Dampfgarer benötigt 6 Min für 20mm Boilies und der Hockerkocher 2,5 Min.
Bei beiden Geräten darf ich die Dampfzeit keinesfalls verkürzen, da mir sonst die Boilies teilweise
nicht richtig durch sind und beim trocknen reißen.
Sollte dein Gerät keine Zeitschaltuhr haben ist ein Digitaler Kurzzeitmesser oder eine Uhr sehr hilfreich. 
Dadurch bleiben die Boilies nur so lange wie nötig im Dampf und du hast ein gleichbleibendes Ergebnis.
Mach doch erst mal einen Probe-Mix mit einer Gesamtmenge von jeweils 100 Gramm und fange mit 6 Min. (ab kochenden Wasser) an.
Du kannst dich dann ja langsam an die "optimale" Garzeit rantasten und die Durchgänge jeweils 
um 30 sec. Kürzen?


----------



## Carphunter 76 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: melasse*



T.C schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich diese Reiskocher nicht.
> Bei mir gibt es aber sehr große Unterschiede zwischen einem handelsüblichen Dampfgarer und
> der Einkochtopf-Methode, betrieben über einen Gas-Hockerkocher mit aufgelegten Gareinlagen.
> Ich denke, hier spielt das Aufbauprinzip und die Leistung der einzelnen Geräte auch eine Rolle.
> ...





So habe ich es auch gemacht. mit 6 Minuten bist Du gut dabei (20mm) und kannst rund 500 gr. Murmeln auf einmal machen.#h


----------



## Luigi 01 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: melasse*



frummel schrieb:


> gibt es bei den pellets qualitätsunterschiede?
> welche nutzt du luigi und woher beziehst du deine?


 
Aus den Raiffeisen (LHG) Markt!

Habe auch schon welche vom Baitshop bestellt,konnte aber kein Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Filz321 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: melasse*

Woran sht ihr denn dass die Boilies gar sind (dampfgaren)? Wenn ich einen durchbreche, sollte es dann von innen trocken sein oder wie muss das aussehen?


----------



## T.C (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: melasse*

Moin Filz321,

bei einer unzureichender Garzeit ist das Eiweiss nur unvollständig denaturiert und die
Boilies fühlen sich nach dem garen leicht matschig an.
Gelegentlich kann auch eine erhöhte Rissbildung beim Trocknungsvorgang auftreten,
so war es jedenfalls bei meinen missglückten versuchen.
Die Garzeit ist abhängig von der Geräteleistung (Aufbauprinzip) und der Boiliegröße ...
Hier solltest du vielleicht etwas experimentieren. #6
Ich glaube bei den meisten handelsüblichen Dampfgarer wird der Dampf meist etwas 
umgelenkt und wirkt dadurch etwas "indirekter"
Bei einem Kochtopf mit Gar- Einlage oberhalb des Wassers sieht es schon wieder
anders aus.
Ich beschreibe einen frischen dampfgegarten Boilie mal übertrieben so...
"Harte Schale weicher Kern"
Die Differenz nimmt mit zunehmender Trocknungszeit ab, ist aber noch leicht vorhanden.


----------



## ObiOne (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: melasse*

B2T: Es geht doch um flüssige Melasse oder? Wo kauft ihr die und wie ist da so der Preis für 1l? 

Gruß Obi


----------



## Filz321 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: melasse*

ich hab dieses jahr welche bei common-baits.de bestellt.
Allerdings schmeckt die nicht süßlich, sondern eher bitter.
Ist das normal?
Zuckerrübensirup schmeckt dagegen ja extrem süßlich (auch wenn kein betain enthalten ist.

Oder habt ihr ggf. eine Erklärung, weshalb meine Melasse nicht süßlich schmeckt (viell. zu warme Temperaturen bei der Lagerung im Schuppen...?)


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: melasse*

Hi,

das Datum des letzten Eintrags hast du schon gesehen ? 


Dumm gefragt Zuckerrübensirup und Melasse ist doch das ein und das selbe, oder nicht ?


Wieso sollen in der Zuckerrm. keine Betaine mehr drin sein, wo steht das ?


----------



## anglerpetriheil (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: melasse*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Es verleitet sehr schnell viel zu füttern weil es günstig ist!
> Daher nur ein paar Hände voll, das reicht für lange Zeit!
> Auch wenn dann die Fische am Platz sind fütter ich nur mit Murmeln nach!
> Fütterst du zuviel, kannste dir auch ganz schnell den Platz damit kaputt machen!
> ...


salle ich an alle angler


----------

